# Help Wanted Now! Punch List Man



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Need 1 or two skilled punch list guys immediately. Paint touch ups, drywall patches, trim carpentry, finish hardware.



Must have tools and transportation.



Call Damian at 393-2155.


----------

